# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Care Sheet Contest- April/ May Winner

## bshmerlie

It was a small group of submissions for the Care sheet contest.  I did understand it would be more difficult than the last contest.  We had some great articles submitted and I want to thank everyone for their effort.

We had Berksmike submit a care sheet for _E. Anthonyi and Tricolor._
We had Zach submit a care sheet for _Phyllomedusa Bicolor._
We had McTree submit a care sheet for the Pacman Frog.

All three names were dropped into a hat and drawn at random.

And the Winner is........McTree.   Congratulations!!! :Big Applause: 

Please pickup your frogs at the customer service desk on your way out. :Big Grin: 
Just kidding I'll be in touch with you regarding your prize.   

Thanks again to those that submitted articles.  They were all fantastic.  

Cheri

----------


## Don

Congrats McTree.  Thats awesome!
         All the sheets were well done and very informative.

----------


## clownonfire

MeTree, a late entry, but it paid off! Congrats!

Eric

----------


## Baelari

Yay MeTree!

----------


## MeTree

Oh wow! This is SO exciting!!!  :Big Grin: 

I'll get back to you Cheri as soon as I make up my mind what I would like to get. Thanks!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

Ohhh....you didn't know?  I get to pick for you?  :Big Grin: 
...Just kidding.  But please spread your wings and try something other than a pacman frog.  There's a whole frog world out there.  A couple of Cobalts or Leucs...maybe some Azureus. Let me surprise you you might like what you get....ask Don I'm pretty good at gifts. Think about it.
Cheri

----------


## MeTree

> Ohhh....you didn't know? I get to pick for you? 
> ...Just kidding. But please spread your wings and try something other than a pacman frog. There's a whole frog world out there. A couple of Cobalts or Leucs...maybe some Azureus. Let me surprise you you might like what you get....ask Don I'm pretty good at gifts. Think about it.
> Cheri


Well, I was thinking maybe a Budgett Frog, but I am not quite sure. I like really big, fat frogs LOL. I didn't really want to get another Pacman Frog with so many new options. Budgett Frogs aren't very similar in requirements, characteristics (well...), etc. to Pacman Frogs.

As far as suprises, I'd like to know what I'd be getting to make sure I can take care of it, because I know alot of frogs are somewhat diffecult to take care of. I haven't really done much of any research into dart frogs, so I wouldn't know what to expect. Unfortunately, I kind of doubt my parents would let me start a fruit fly colony in the house LOL. I like the idea, but I don't think I'm quite equipped finacially or...um...knowledgebly?

I don't know, I may look into dart frogs real quick. On the downside I don't have alot of room for a big tank. I was thinking I'd start out with a 10g for the Budgett's, then get a 20g later when it got bigger.

I don't know, what do you think Cheri?  :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

Im pretty good with projects.  You just let me know what your space or size restrictions are and Ill take it from there but you have to trust me. I know you don't know me that well but ask the guys I'll knock your socks off if you let me.  So what will it be? ...pick door # 1 and go with the ten gallon with the Budgett frogs or door # 2 and you and I work on a project together over the next month or two. But it is something that would make you expand your knowledge and learn a lot more about frog husbandry and setups. Think about it tonight and let me know tomorrow ....door #1 or door # 2?

----------


## Don

Trust me, Cheri will make sure your getting and ready for whatever may come your way.  Actually, Cheri is out of control and over the top.

Take door number 2

----------


## MeTree

The suspense!  :Big Grin: 

Here is a quick list of restrictions:
1. 20 gallon maximum
2. Preferably humidity above 40% (I live in a humid environment)
3. If the initial (minimum) setup is going to cost more than $50, I would like head-notice  :Smile: 
4. I would prefer something that is at least fairly hardy.
5. If I need to start a fruit fly colony, I'd like to know in advance.  :Smile: 

If you can think of something that wouldn't upset those restrictions - I'll still have to talk to my parents - but I think I may be willing to take door #2. Cheri, this care article project has taken me places, and I sure have learned alot! A very educational experience! I think it would be amazing if I slowly walked into the world of (non-monsterous) frogs. I really like the idea! I'll keep you posted, let me talk to my parents about it.

Thanks!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

MeTree there would be no expense out of your own pocket unless you like to add little goodies. All of my tank designs are simple and easy to maintain. Im just going to push your creative juices as you design yours. You'll find things don't have to be expensive or take forever to set up.  As far as fruit flies go....I don't understand why everyone is so afraid if them.  They are by far the easiest feeder out there and they're practically free because they make themselves.  I even reuse all my old cups.  The only thing i ask of you... is your mom is going to ocassionaly have to take you to pick some things up at a petstore or maybe Home Depot,  but most of the stuff will be sent to you.

----------


## MeTree

That sounds great! I am going to go talk to my parents right now and see what they think. I'll post back with an answer.  :Smile:

----------


## Joey

Congrats MeTree  i just read your article and it was really good, all the info without being to wordy. I enjoyed it  :Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

MeTree, I have announced you as the winner on our Facebook page.

----------



----------


## Don

> MeTree there would be no expense out of your own pocket unless you like to add little goodies. All of my tank designs are simple and easy to maintain. Im just going to push your creative juices as you design yours. You'll find things don't have to be expensive or take forever to set up. As far as fruit flies go....I don't understand why everyone is so afraid if them. They are by far the easiest feeder out there and they're practically free because they make themselves. I even reuse all my old cups. The only thing i ask of you... is your mom is going to ocassionaly have to take you to pick some things up at a petstore or maybe Home Depot, but most of the stuff will be sent to you.


 
Wow MeTree,   you just don't know how lucky you are.  Your going to have one incrediable vivarium and so much fun building it.  If you mom has issues with this we can have her talk to my wife and she'll put her on track.   :Big Grin:

----------


## MeTree

I talked to my dad about the contest and he was really excited. That is good.  :Smile: 

Me and my dad are both wondering what my mom is going think about the fruit flies, though. My mom had some bad experiences with fruit flies in college science (LOL!!). I think if I get some info on how easy fruit flies are to care for (and maybe something about them not escaping all the time?), then my mom might be on board. I haven't talked to my mom about it, though. It has been a busy morning and she is working on the new house.

I probably will not be able to recieve the frog(s) over the weekend because I am going on a campout, but I'll see about sometime next week. Last thing I want to do is void a DOA because I am not here, but hopefully it wont come to DOA.

I will talk to my mom about fruit flies, and then within the listed restrictions, I believe I'd be ready for door #2.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

We're going to do a tank build first. I'm talking the whole setup, background, substrate, planting, microfauna, the whole enchilada. You are going to be very good at taking pictures and making a wonderfull thread for everyone to learn from.  :Big Grin:  Once it is setup and grows in a little then we will introduce the frogs.  That will give you time to research them, learn to culture some fruit flies (its very easy), and be 100% ready for your new occupants.  You're going to do it like all hobbiest should do it.  You're going to be prepared. I am going to give you so much info to read and little projects you will do along the way that you will feel very secure by the time your frogs arrive and you will be able to enjoy them instead of worrying about their health. 
    This is going to be fun.  Im going to send you a list of frogs that I think are very bold (that is huge for me), easy to care for, and relatively easy to breed. Yes they are going to be dart frogs.  So you will see your frogs bouncing around all day instead of being buried.  :Big Grin:   But you will soon realize why they are so popular. And why, when people finally have the guts to try them, there is such a passion for them.
    Now, I'm still a tree frog fan but I also love diversity. They all have their own wonders and excitment.  I truly hope your next frogs after these will be tree frogs.  Frogs are just facintaing pets in general.  Limiting yourself to just big mouth frogs, although fun, is still limiting yourself. That keeps you from learing and being able to discuss other frogs on the forum with first hand knowledge.   A diverse frog background will give you more experiences to share with other new frog owners as they visit our forum.  Start doing your own research on some beginner darts and see if you find anything that sparks your interest.  Maybe others here on the forum will offer up suggestions for some bold and colorful frogs that would be good for this project.  I look forward to this and I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun.  

Cheri

----------


## clownonfire

MeTree, _Phyllobates terribilis "Yellow"_. 
I rest my case. Next?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

Yes, of course Eric would say Yellow Terribilis, but can we stick with just a "little" cheaper frog please.  Remember we have a whole setup to work on. Otherwise we may end up with one baby yellow frog in a shoebox.   :Frog Surprise:

----------


## MeTree

I've been reading the articles on setting up a dart frog terrarium provided by Frog Forum and I have learned alot! I have seen very interesting ideas, and it seems that setting up a vivarium is going to cost me as much as I orignally thought, of course, I am still learning.

I am very interested to find out how this is going to turn out! I can't wait to get this project going!

Before I start with anything, though, I guess I am going to need an idea for tank size. In the Dart Frog Terrarium Building article, John used a tall 10 gallon tank. I am not exactly sure where I'd find one of those. I also I not positive if I have room on a shelf in my bedroom that I am about to move to (I'm moving really soon). I think it is roughly 16-18" high, but I can go get exact measurements later.

I already have a 10 gallon tank that is empty (old QT). If a standard 10g tank would work I could use that. I am not sure, though. I have heard conflicting accounts on minimum tank sizes for dart frogs. I guess that probably depends partically on what frogs I get and how many. I guess if the forum could provide a list of bold, easy to care for, and I guess relatively easy to breed (LOL!) I could start figuring out what I'd need to take care of a specific species, unless they are all pretty similar, then it could stay a suprise!  :Big Grin: 

I guess I'll run it by my mom and make sure it is fine to breed Fruit Flies. I have just started to do some good research into fruit fly colonies. I am wondering which ones are best for dart frogs. Maybe I ought to have more than one species? I don't know. I'd like to get the forum's recomendation on that. I guess if my mother approves the idea of fruit flies, maybe I could start culturing them this week. I'd love to get the hang of it before the new frog(s) come in.  :Smile: 

I am completely open to comments and suggestions from the forum! It is really neat to actually start discovering this new world of dart frogs!! I always figured I'd just not even start to look into darts because I always figured it would be too expensive and take way to long to setup. This is really neat!

I look foward to the huge possibilities! Thanks Cheri!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

Let me worry about the tank.  I was thinking Exo Terra or Zoo Med but if you're that limited on height maybe we could go with a 20 long.  They are only 13 inches tall but they are 30 inches long and 16 inches wide.  Which means we would go with a terrestrial frog.  I do like tanks with more height which would allow us to do more with a background but I do understand size limitations.

----------


## Don

I culture wingless since I usually have way to many fliers from the flightless fly cultures.
  I also use a culture media that only requires adding water and a pinch of yeast to set up ,so it takes only a few minutes to build a few new cultures.

I can't wait to follow along with this build.  You are all so bad for my wallet and I am heading over to the pet shop in the morning for a 20 high since I just seperated some pups off the Bromeliads this morning.

Gotta have a place to properly plant them, and a nice great stuff background sounds like the perfect place   :-)

----------


## Baelari

I'm very jealous.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MeTree

Well actually, I may be able to put it on a shelf that isn't on the built-in shelf in the bedroom. If that is the case, the hight would be fine, I'd just have to know the base. I am not 100% sure that a 20gL tank would fit in the shelf. am going to need to go measure that. I think it would be close, but I wouldn't be suprised if it was abit too short.

Actually, I just got to thinking...I could probably remove the shelf above and make room for a tall tank. That would be great. I will try to get some pictures of the shelf. It is going to be almost 2 months at max until we move, so I will probably start the project at the house I live in now.

This is so exciting!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

Also know that these tanks with the background, drainage layer and substrate do get pretty heavy.  Please consider that when thinking its going to go on a shelf.  We don't want any accidents in your room. :Big Grin:  Your dad would probably kill you. :Frog Surprise:   That would not be good.

----------


## MeTree

> Also know that these tanks with the background, drainage layer and substrate do get pretty heavy. Please consider that when thinking its going to go on a shelf. We don't want any accidents in your room. Your dad would probably kill you. That would not be good.


I understand. This is a very sturdy shelf. I am only putting fish tanks (and maybe a dart frog tank) on the bottom because it is on top of a very sturdy piece of strong, think furniture. The bottom shelf is at perfect viewing level. The upper shelves I would certainly not use for fish (or dart frogs LOL), because it is probably more like what your thinking about - 1/2" piece of wood held between 2 vertical pieces of wood with small strews.

Hopefully I can go up to the house and get you guys a picture soon. Don't worry, though. I could probably sit on that bottom shelf (if the upper shelves weren't in the way) and not even bend it. I have used weaker shelves for fish tanks (which way about 9 times as much as the amount of gallons it holds).

The shelf is Ok, but I will try to get a picture so you guys can understand what I am talking about. I certainly don't want to leave you guys in the dark.

----------


## bshmerlie

I personally like the 18 cubes. There's a good amount of space for the frogs and also a little bit of height so you can have fun with a background.  The standard 20 gallon is also a decent size tank.  I also like the 29 gallon which is 30x12X18 (LxWxH). Again it gives you a little height to play with but it may be too long.  The small Exo Terras have too small a footprint for a terrestrial frog.  The Mediums with the 18x18x24 are too tall for terrestrial frogs.  They are better suited for tree frogs. We're going to stay away from thumbnails...lets just stick with the larger darts.  You might panic when you see the microscopic thumbnails.   :Big Grin:   Find out your dimension limitations and we can work from there.

----------


## Don

Go with the 18x18x18 Exo.  Surely you should be able for find a spot for that.
      Once you have this done, your parents might actually be jealous and want it in the livingroom to show off.

----------


## MeTree

> Go with the 18x18x18 Exo. Surely you should be able for find a spot for that.
> Once you have this done, your parents might actually be jealous and want it in the livingroom to show off.


LOL, that would be neat! Does anyone know if Petsmart carries the reptile Exo-Terra setups? I can't remember seeing any at mine, but I always overlook the reptile tank section.

I am leaving for a campout, so I wont be on Frog Forum until I get back Sunday. I still need to go measure, but at this point I think that it may be a terrestrial dart frog setup (like maybe a 20g tank, or maybe an Exo-Terra if Petsmart is stocking them). I haven't really been able to find a list of suitable terrestrial dart frogs other than just finding out species and indivially googling them. Maybe someone knows where to find a list?

Thanks guys! I'll be back on Sunday.

Special thanks Cheri!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

I picked up some pretty cool pieces of wood so you can start thinking of layouts.  I figure we go with the standard 20 gallon considering PetCo is having a sale soon.  The pictures are of a couple of possible layouts.  Think "hillside".  I'm trying to give the tank a little depth. Ignore the plants those are the ones I just have sitting around my house and are for tree frogs,  just tying to give you layout ideas.

----------


## MeTree

The wood looks really neat! Do you know what kind of wood it is? Those are pretty big pieces! Can't wait to have those set in a tank!  :Big Grin: 

I really like the idea of a "hillside" setup. I like #1 the best with the wood ledge. That looks pretty neat! I think that would be a pretty good arangement for the 20g tank. This is going to look really neat!

I can't wait to go to PETCO and pick up the tank (hopefully it will be there when I get there)! Do you know the exact dates of the sale? My mom said she'd try to take me on the first 2 days or so of the sale. Anything later and you walk into a bare tank aisle. It is funny how PETCO never seems to restock their tanks during sales  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## bshmerlie

I think it was the last weekend of the month or the Fourth of July holiday weekend. Call your local store and they should be able to tell you. They usually stock a lot of 20's.

The wood can be recessed into the soil if needed. The wood is sitting on a chair and it is smaller than a 20 gallon.

----------

